# Do any of my fellow WoC suffer from facial hair?



## Indian Barbie (Jul 17, 2008)

It's totally embarrassing! I use Jolen Bleach to make it lighter! Anybody else have any suggestions?


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 17, 2008)

do you mean upper hair or just like on your cheeks and stuff?? i don't use jolene because i found that bleaching it just made it look even more noticeable [upper lip hair] so what i went to then was the nair depilatory and that works really well. leave it on for like five- ten minutes and then wash it off about once a week. but then i was at a beauty supply store and saw the little twinkle facial razor and so i now i am OBSESSED with that because it's easy to do and no messy cream to deal with. hth.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't really suffer from it.    I just leave it be.  Mine might not be as noticeable as other people's, but it is something that I notice all the time.


----------



## RaynelleM (Jul 17, 2008)

I use Nair (the facial one) and if I go to get my brows waxed I ask them to wax my upper lip too.
I don't remove hair from anywhere else on my face tho bc the one time I did I was left w/ very obvious lighter patches of skin!!


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 17, 2008)

Try electrolisis. It's perm.


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 17, 2008)

i am ashamed to say that i have alot of it.  when i was younger i had only few pop up on my chin.  over the past 4 years it has gotten worse.  i started using nair butn it wasn't strong enough. i've waxed, but it hurts like hell and i got ingrown.  same thing with shaving. i did go for laser hair removal which will cost me $600.  ive only been to one treatment because money was an issue.  i plan on going back soon.  but if you go for anykind of laser make sure your dr or whomever knows about brown skin.  i have dark skin so she basically has to use the lowest setting on my skin so i don't burn.  Just make sure you do your research firt.


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 17, 2008)

my problem area is my chin and neck-i've waxed and shaved in the past but the former is embarrassing and the latter left scars and ingrown hairs. i tweeze now and it works fine for me.


----------



## Nox (Jul 17, 2008)

I would stay away from the bleach and depilatory if it's large portions of your face.  Stuff like Jolene's and Nair works well if it's on a small area, like the upper lip, or the chin.  But if it's one whole side of your face, or like a full cheek or something, it may cause  distress to your skin.

If you can stand it, get your whole face threaded (take ibuprofin, and rub benzocane on the skin 30  mins beforehand).  Or you could just take a weekend afternoon, and pluck everything off.  You need a very fast and precise hand though, otherwise you'll be in unnecessary pain.  I did this for my mother one day, and she was extremely pleased with the results, and she says the hair that grows back is non-colored and much much finer, as opposed to coarse and black.

Because I like my skin super smooth, I began plucking the fuzz above my upper lip. It starts off a little painful, but for some reason, it becomes waaaay more tolerable after just a few plucked hairs.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet god, I SUFFER from facial hair. I have a little mustache and pretty noticeable sideburns. It's horrible and so embarassing. I rarely wear my hair up because of it. And I'm not allowed to get anything wax or threaded until I'm 18! Shit, I had to beg my mom to allow me to shave my legs. I really don't see why it's such a big deal with her. In fact, when I ask she gets defensive and angry like I insulted her.  I just don't want to have a mustache and sideburns anymore!!! ARRRRHHSHSHFEAJFOWESJF

end rant.


----------



## caribeIcandy (Jul 17, 2008)

yea i wouldnt say i SUFFER from it but it does bug me sometimes. i just get some GiGi wax from sally's and be one with it if it gets on my nerves too bad. both my parents are hairy as hell so i was pretty much doomed from the start! lol. i dont shave cuz that just sounds like 'manly' honestly. im not knocking anyone who does it. its just not for me. i dont mind my sideburns but...um i get it under my neck and on my chin so i just rip it out!! i used to nair cuz thats what i saw my mom do growing up but it would burn me cuz that 6 minute junk dont work on my hair!! so i would leave it on longer and get ugly burns on my chin. even worse than the hair being there imo. ive never tried threading is it like plucking?


----------



## amoona (Jul 17, 2008)

Umm I'm Middle Eastern so saying I'm hairy is an understatement haha. I basically wax everything from my stomach down and thread everything from my neck up. However the last time I did thread my face I broke out badly because I'm so sensitive.

Luckily I'm nowhere near as hairy as my cousins or many of my other Middle Eastern friends. I'm considering electrolysis because I've heard it works well on the face and is the only perm hair removal procedure. I'm just trying to find the right person to do it.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 17, 2008)

I do too sometimes. What I can say is never try to shave it (lol). I can't reccomend waxing or bleaching as waxing breaks me out and sometimes I can have reactions to it depending on the wax, and I've never tried bleaching and don't really plan to. I'm talking about large portions of my face here, but I'd strongly recommend THREADING!

The first time I got my face threaded, I broke out everywhere! It was horrible, but 2 days afterwards my face started to return to normal and my skin was smooth and hairfree. But don't let that put you off as I've continued to use threading and nothing like that's ever happened since! I've also noticed the hair grows back much finer, and in some areas not at all. Also for some reason my skin looks like how it does after I get a facial or something, as apparently threading massages your face. I don't really get my eyebrows threaded though, I much prefer to pluck, but I get the rest of my face threaded.

Edit: Oh also I used to get my whole face waxed and nothing compares to threading. I also use to trim the hair on my upper lip and yeah...threading is much better lol.


----------



## crystalado (Jul 17, 2008)

I soo have facial hair!  I have been battling it for a while now.  Since I was 17 I have been waxing my mustache!  I do it about every 2 weeks.  It is soo funny because when my husband (boyfriend at the time) saw me waxing, he was like, "what is that?"  I was like it is just a little problem that I have and I am taking care of it!  He was like, "I never noticed it before!"  And I was like, becuase I am good at taking care of it!

Now he is like, "baby, you might need to wax!  I saw the shadow of your mustache when we were in the car!"  And I say, okay and just take care of it!  LOL!

I don't get embarrassed by it, I just do it.  And because I can't get a permanent solution right now, it will have to do!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jul 17, 2008)

Facial Hair is an understatement. Sometimes I feel like I'm a day away from becoming the female Rick Ross. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have sideburns, fuzzy face and the everlasting chin hair which seems to be sprouting to other locations on the chin. As of now I wax, wax again, wax more...more wax, but I do plan to try the permanent removal at some point in time.  

Sigh.  I guess I'm just a hairy chick.


----------



## s0xjuicy (Jul 17, 2008)

I have fine baby hair on my chin, upper lips and cheeks, I only shave my upper lip [I know I shouldn't but I can't stop .__.] I don't do anything about the hair on my chin/cheeks because I don't notice it too much, and I hope others don't either, lol.


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 17, 2008)

i just got my eyebrows thread for the first time and all i can say is WOW. i am going to do my whole face nex time


----------



## hr44 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea... uhm I actually SUFFER. I have polycystic ovary syndrome and one of the issues is facial hair due to imbalance of hormones. 
I kid you not with this. I did electrolysis..... didn't work... my upper lip lessened but nothing else. 
I ended up starting to shave bc it was so dark that I couldn't wait to wax. 
(you know how some people exaggerate that they look like a guy? mine literally looked like a man who didn't shave for a week. I have pics but I'll never post them. They are for before and afters since I started waxing)
I got fed up. So I started  placing a big bandage on my face, let the hair grow in that area and then waxed it off. I did it in portions because I couldn't let it all grow out. (I had school and wasn't about to wrap my entire neck and lower cheek area). 
It hurt like no tomorrow the first run. Finally, the whole face was done within two weeks. 

Now I weekly wax my face with the wax that self hardens. You know the one for coarse hair because normal wax won't work. =(
But at least now there are areas that have significantly lessened and the hair is less coarse. 

My dad plans on me seeing another doctor and getting some sort of skin treatment. ='( Blah. 

But wax is what I do. 
It's really bad but this is the only thing working right now.


----------



## mizzbeba (Jul 17, 2008)

I had a coworker that used Vaniqa and recommended it.  Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 18, 2008)

i work at a spa/salon so i get that shit waxed on the regular during slow times.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jul 18, 2008)

i don't have too much of it, but i actually just shave it.. :\  i use those razors that look like little straight razors on a stick that you can buy in asian markets or cheap stores.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 18, 2008)

I have facial hair, I wax my 'stache, my brows (and my forehead, so i dont get that line of demarcation, you guys KNOW what Im talking about) and sometimes I wax the little patch under my bottom lip (i guess if I had a soul patch it'd be there...) But I have a lot like on my jawline, I dont bother waxing that because I did it before and I broke out.

My ex used to like that hair anyways. I honestly could care less about it...I'm more worried about my lip and brows...


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 18, 2008)

OMG I thought I was the only one. Its runs in my family. My great grammy had a full on beard thing goin on when I was younger; I guess she said "FUCK IT, I WANT MY FRUIT COCKTAIL" and didn't bother to get rid of it. I get Twinkle brow blades and not only do I use them to shape my brows, I get rid of hair on the sides of my face, under my chin, and on my upper lip. I want to get some pre waxed strips to see how they work out [but mostly for my legs]. 

And CantAffordMAC! I know EXACTLY what you're talking about. I had that bad when I was 12 and 13. It drove me crazy, but for some reason, its just gone away!


----------



## User36 (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a lot of facial hair.  I would not suggest shaving.  I actually do shave my upper lip, chin, and cheeks, and that has left me with scars, blemishes, ingrown hair, and maybe even slightly thicker hair.  Plus, the hair grows back pretty fast.  Lately, I have been considering another method.  Depilatory creams do not remove all of my hair, so I am thinking about waxing.  I keep hearing about threading, but I do not know exactly how it is done.  Can someone explain it and its benefit (if any) over waxing?  I would have to get a large portion of my face done.

For those of you who wax at home, what brand do you use?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 19, 2008)

I bleach it b/c if you wax it or remove it with hair cream, it will grow back faster and darker. lol

However, I do use hair remover cream to remove mu stache. But that is it! Nothing else!

I just bleach my sideburns using Surgi Cream. It works great!


----------



## damsel (Jul 19, 2008)

doesn't everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 i just wax my problem areas [upper lip & btw brows]. if i notice a random hair growing in somewhere [often the chin area, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] i just pluck it. i heard electrolysis was not recommended for darker skin tones. i'm hoping by the time i get my degree [i'll be getting PAID] they come up with better permanent hair removal, because i want everything gone


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_ Sometimes I feel like I'm a day away from becoming the female Rick Ross. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 

Sigh. I guess I'm just a hairy chick._

 
LOL *rick ross*.


Well, my mom does the electrolysis on her chin. You can see little scars but no discoloration and she's pretty dark (NW50-ish) 

OMG, my dad used to make me wax his back with this organic waxing kit. But he'd take me out for ice cream as a "treat" for doing it. haha


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 19, 2008)

Chile please- HELL YEAH!


I used to get my whole face waxed, then moved on to getting my whole face threaded, but I'd honestly have to go every few days to keep smooth and who can afford threading every few days?

So now I just get the brows done, and if my lip and brows are hairy enough to get done at the same time, I do both, but I mostly keep my lip in check with Sally Hansen Cold Wax strips ( the clear ones), and an epilator on my sideburns/chin, and I tweeze stray chin hairs when I catch them. I HAVE to check for hairs on my sideburns and chin every other day or so. Disgusting.

---------------- Now playing: Robin Thicke - Magic via FoxyTunes


----------



## hr44 (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizzbeba* 

 
_I had a coworker that used Vaniqa and recommended it.  Has anyone tried this?_

 
It works but you have to fellow the application of applying it in the morning and at night! 
It lessens the TIME of growth, not the actual growth itself.
So you would still have to wax/shave/thread whatever you do to remove it and then apply the lotion twice a day.


----------



## damsel (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Well, my mom does the electrolysis on her chin. You can see little scars but no discoloration and she's pretty dark (NW50-ish)_

 
are these scars from the electrolysis? are they raised scars?


----------



## gabi03 (Jul 19, 2008)

I suffer from it too, passed down from my mom. I have beastly chin hair that grows back in about a day or two with waxing. I also have a stache too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard that you aren't supposed to shave the hair off of your face, it causes more scarring than waxing or topical creams.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I used to get my whole face waxed, then moved on to getting my whole face threaded, but I'd honestly have to go every few days to keep smooth and who can afford threading every few days?_

 
Wow. That reminded me of a vid on YT...about how japanese women shave their faces every morning for smooth skin. ;-;


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Jul 20, 2008)

ugh, i do! i get my eyebrows threaded and upperlip waxed regularly though. maybe like, twice a year getting my cheeks waxed because the hair there grows really fine and slow.


----------



## trindee (Jul 21, 2008)

I have PCOS, of which one of the symptoms is facial hair. It's gotten much better since I've started waxing. I get it done every three weeks or so. I am researching laser hair removal options.


----------



## raphdiaz (Jul 21, 2008)

i didn't get any until i had my 3rd child child.


----------



## mocha_queen (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine arent noticeable, but it still bothers me
I get my upper lip and eyebrows threaded
and the sides of my face waxed, when im back home in india
Otherwise I get those sally hansen wax strips and wax the upperlip and face every month or so and tweeze my brows into shape


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 4, 2008)

I used to bleach my upper lip, under my lower lip, and chin but have gotten lazy (plus that stuff burns my skin!). Lower lip and chin isn't that noticeable so I leave it alone now.

I normally go to this place for a brazilian wax, and this time I decided to let them do my upper lip too...Good graciousness Mother Theresa that mess hurt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My face was numb for like an hour. Honestly I don't know which hurt more, the brazilian or my face...

And yes, I probably will return and get it done again


----------



## faifai (Aug 4, 2008)

I am super hairy. It's the curse of desi people, as I'm sure you know.

I thread my face - sideburns, cheeks, brows, lip, and chin. It takes about half an hour once a week.

I used to use Nair or other depilatories, but eventually my facial hair got to be highly resistant to the stuff, to the point where it could be on my face for 15 mins and the skin would burn but the hair would remain untouched! I'm never doing waxing or depilatories again.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Aug 5, 2008)

I used to get teased when I was little. I have been waxing my stache haha since i was like 12. I only wax my eyebrows and upper lip tho. I have fine facial hair and its only my chin/neck and sideburns so I dont bother it. Ive grown to accept it and feel it gives my face definition besides no one ever mentions it now. and some guys bring it up and think its sexy! haha


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Aug 6, 2008)

I have upper lip hair. When I was younger, I'd sneak into my big sisters Nair and remove it. I don't fuss with it now, as an adult. I have hair on my cheeks and super long sideburns...Every few months, before I do my bikini wax (yup I do them myself) I apply some wax to my cheeks and sideburns.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 6, 2008)

Good gracious ! I thought it was just me. Oh my goodness, I saw 3 of them pop up. I'm mortified. I swear everybody that walks into my office stares at them. I did try plucking, but it hurts like a b****

I'm gonna put Orajel on it tonight and see if that helps. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## themisfit (Aug 7, 2008)

I do have some peach fuzz on my upper lip that i've been threading since I was 16. I also recently starting having some thick hair patches under my chin. well, it's only ONE patch, but still, it's _thick _hair...like the ones on my legs. I dont know where it came from or why. I've been plucking the really noticable ones, but they grow back quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I think I might consider getting electrolysis.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I'm gonna put Orajel on it tonight and see if that helps. Thanks for the suggestion._

 
Yeah the orajel definitely helps. I use is sometimes when I don't feel like putting up with the pain.


----------



## Saleemah (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizzbeba* 

 
_I had a coworker that used Vaniqa and recommended it.  Has anyone tried this?_

 
I got my Dr. to give me a Px for it but when I went to pick it up my insurance did not pay for it and it was $72, hence I left it at the store.  Maybe one day I'll stop being cheap and purchase it.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Aug 14, 2008)

*sigh* Damn hair!! I've got hair ALL over my face most noticible on my forehead, eyebrows, upper lip, chin and of course side burns. such a pain!! I only started getting regular waxing the end of my senior year of high school because my mom thought i didn't need waxing through high school even though i did!! Got made fun of because that stache!! I now get my whole face waxed regularly about once a month. My eye brow hair has started to grow back slower and more sparse now which is nice after two years of waxing. Im hoping that within the next few years i wont have to get any waxing done. I get threading done whenever i go to india though which i kind of prefer. I do regular face packs to keep my skin nice and fresh that and the fact waxing over time can stretch the skin which scares me!! lol.


----------



## GemsMaquillage (Aug 18, 2008)

I am not a woman of colour, but I do have polycystic ovaries and I have extremely bad facial hair, neck, sideburns, upper lip, below my lip, cheeks, the lot! (Not only is it thick, but jet black hairs and since I have blondeish hair it looks really weird)

I tried wax strips which made me break out and tried bleach which didn't make it look THAT much better. About a year ago I bought a pack of nair easy wax microwave, the one without sheets, you just peel the actual wax off. I bought it for my legs (also hairy!) and underarms but as a last resort I tried it on my face one day and I had no reaction to it! It makes my skin smooth and although the hair grows back really fast (I have to do it 1-2 times a week) it is the best thing I have ever tried! You could really maintain it with tweezers for 2 weeks or so if you needed to go away, its great. If I could only recommend one product for people to use, this would be it. Worth a try anyway, it totally changed how I feel about myself and now I don't recoil when my boyfriend touches my face!! You can get it for about £8 in boots (UK) which is cheaper than salon treatments (which are at least £8 each) and the pot lasts me a month with 2 applications a week. It saves you the embarrassment of having someone else do it too, and is surprisingly not that painful on the face (legs and underarms are another story!!!!)


----------



## MACaholic76 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ohhh, about electrolysis.  So about 3-4 years ago I had these really long fine and very dark hairs on the sides of my upper cheeks.  It was like 4 or 5 of them on each side and they bothered the hell out of me.  So I had the esthetician at my derm's office perform electrolysis.  
I did end up with scars...over the years they faded, but nonetheless, they were pretty bad in the beginning.  I think it's because the procedure involves they pluck the hairs out and then "kill" the hair follicle with laser.  Well, there is a reason why laser treatments are not recommended on darker skintones - due to the high risk of hyperpigmentation.  
Not only did this cause those marks there but when she first did it, I got 2 huge cysts there.  I never break out like this.  
Electrolysys is supposed to be the least expensive and more effective way to remove hair for darker skin folks.  Would I do it again? Yes, on my upper lip but not on my face.  
Oh, and the hair does eventually grow back.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Aug 19, 2008)

I have excessive facial hair as well... I wax and thread my facial hairs...


I hate it, but hey it's gotta be done!

Sometimes electrolysis doesn't work and I've heard the same with lasers. So beware!


----------



## LoveMU (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm not a WOC but I have a lot of facial hair.  I recommend laser on the most noticeable parts (like heavy mustache and chin).  You have to shave for like 6 weeks though before you do the treatments, no waxing or plucking or Nair!  my results are pretty good but I wish they were better.  I would love to go for another set of sessions if i can.  You can do research on places that offer package deals that are more affordable.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 2, 2008)

i'm mediterranean so being hairy comes with the territory. 

for the initial part of my life, i had a monobrow, unibrow whatever you call it, which grew more noticeable with time and as much as i love Frida, i'm not her, so i have plucked and threaded them since age 11. the upside of that though is that hairier chicks usually have naturally amazing brow shapes (am i right?)

and i wax my upper lip RELIGIOUSLY. i'm thinking of laser treatment, but i know that if i get it there, then i'm going to want it everywhere


----------



## damsel (Oct 2, 2008)

yesterday i got threaded for the first time in my life and it was amazing. normally i wax or tweeze. i did my entire face for $25 [eye brows, upper lip, chin etc.]. it was fairly painful but she was able to do it rather quickly so it wasn't that bad. my face is smooth and hair free, i love it! i especially love my eye brows, as she was able to get even the tiniest hairs under the arch. this is a great alt. to waxing for me because the products i use to treat my acne make my skin fragile. with threading i don't have to worry about waxing my skin off. i've seen a few vids of this on youtube so i'm gonna try to learn to do it myself.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm Persian and hence sorta hairy. I always thread my eyebrows and upper lips. When it comes to waxing, my legs and arms get entirely waxed. I really cannot stand hair anywhere but on my head.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMU* 

 
_I'm not a WOC but I have a lot of facial hair. I recommend laser on the most noticeable parts (like heavy mustache and chin)._

 
Hmmm, now I'm confused. Who's considered a WOC? I'm also an NC30 and I always post on here coz I thought I was a WOC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm Persian and hence sorta hairy. I always thread my eyebrows and upper lips. When it comes to waxing, my legs and arms get entirely waxed. I really cannot stand hair anywhere but on my head.



Hmmm, now I'm confused. Who's considered a WOC? I'm also an NC30 and I always post on here coz I thought I was a WOC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone?_

 
LOL, you're definitely a WOC.


----------



## enrica325 (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG...I am so glad I am not alone is this hairy fight...lol
I was just thinking what I am gonna do about my hair on my upper lip and now my chin but I think I am gonna try threading...I have had my eyebrows threaded before and I like them but lately I have been getting them wax which sometimes lives my skin looking a little puffy...so glad I came on this site today because I honestly thought this was just happening to me


----------



## arounddawaygyrl (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow...I had no idea there were so many women having this same issue!  I have the longest sideburns ever...it runs in the family.  My sister's ex husband called us Elvis...lol...then I have the fuzzy cheeks and hairs growing out of the chin area...

I used to shave it...lol...I just couldn't take it, until I nicked myself along the upper lip and that hurt like hell...then I moved on to the creams...and some of them are really too strong for my skin and would leave marks only after having the cream on for a few minutes it would burn.  But I like the Sally Hansen Creme Hair Remover just not in EXTRA STRENGTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...OMG...I had to dilute it with water...My next move is to try waxing...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

I totally have my upper lip waxed when I get my brows waxed..I never did or even noticed I had hair there until I started posting fotds and I was like..Is that, OMG a mustache...But I normally don't have to get it waxed but maybe once every 6-8 weeks it grows extremely slow there


----------



## lsperry (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I totally have my upper lip waxed when I get my brows waxed..I never did or even noticed I had hair there until I started posting fotds and I was like..Is that, OMG a mustache...But I normally don't have to get it waxed but maybe once every 6-8 weeks it grows extremely slow there_

 
The same here, 'cept I get it waxed once a month.


----------



## carandru (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I totally have my upper lip waxed when I get my brows waxed..I never did or even noticed I had hair there until I started posting fotds and I was like..Is that, OMG a mustache...But I normally don't have to get it waxed but maybe once every 6-8 weeks it grows extremely slow there_

 
OMG. I totally have a 'stache too!!!  But I leave mine be.  I got it waxed once, and I actually thought I looked worse!  Ewwww, for some reason, the pores/follicles of my 'stache are HUGE.  So when the hairs not there, its just like an army of big holes on top of my lip.  It looked so digusting to me that I actually opted to have a 'stache.  You can't tell when I put on foundation (IMO), so I said f. it. This is just going to have to work.

I am a little scared since I know it only get darker and more visible as you age.... and judging by my grandmother who I tend to take after.... that is not going to be pretty.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 26, 2008)

I use a facial hair trimmer for now... it works well and the hair doesn't grow back that much thicker or anything


----------



## florabundance (Oct 26, 2008)

I use Nair wax (that comes in the little pots), but i've noticed that although wax is supposed to last longer than shaving/creams and so on, i'm needing to wax the upper lip every WEEK.

As for waxing the legs, that barely lasts a full 2 weeks for me.

Anyone know why this is?
Is it hormonal or is it simply that removing a hair from its root promotes its regrowth faster in some than in others?


----------



## animacani (Nov 17, 2008)

Never ever , ever , ever shave your facial hair! My neighbour used to shave her facial hair (she is also a WOC) until the day when she woke up with ''man skin''. It didnt look that nice just so say it softly. She had like a greenish / greyish shade like all over her face but specially on her upperlips area.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 20, 2008)

I suffer from it.  Both my parents are hairy and to top it off, I have a hormonal imbalance (PCOS) which also comes with extra hair.  When I was younger I didn't mind it so much.  As I got older I just couldn't stand it.  If I let my sideburns grow out, they would reach all the way down to my jaw.  then I have that grows on my chin and I have some upper lip hairs.  So seriously I could grow a full beard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Anyway.  I shave the legs, get brazilians, leave the arms alone, wax the lip and laser for the chin and sideburns.  I took a break from the brazilians and I will start the laser again.  Laser and electrolysis isn't permanent.  Not if it's hormone related.  The laser lasts for a year or so and even almost indefinite if you are on some kind of birth control pill to control the hormones.  But at some point you will need to go back for a treatment or two when it starts coming back in.


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 20, 2008)

*I wish i never touched my already very light invisible hairs from my upper lip and side burns. They werent noticable, but i knew it was there a razor'd it off. Now its flippin noticable! I have to pluck every week or i use Jolen bleach on my upper lip. The hairs grow back thicker and darker its such a pain in the ass. I have to put up with painful ingrown hairs , bumps and scars and that itself looks much worse!!*

*does anybody know of a way to get the hairs to grow back lighter and fewer ?*


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tamzin_Uk* 

 
_*I wish i never touched my already very light invisible hairs from my upper lip and side burns. They werent noticable, but i knew it was there a razor'd it off. Now its flippin noticable! I have to pluck every week or i use Jolen bleach on my upper lip. The hairs grow back thicker and darker its such a pain in the ass. I have to put up with painful ingrown hairs , bumps and scars and that itself looks much worse!!*

*does anybody know of a way to get the hairs to grow back lighter and fewer ?*_

 
I only know of laser.  They will come back in finer after the first few treatments then they won't come back at all for a long while.  Other than that, I haven't experieced any other way.  Waxing sure isn't one of them.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tamzin_Uk* 

 
_*I wish i never touched my already very light invisible hairs from my upper lip and side burns. They werent noticable, but i knew it was there a razor'd it off. Now its flippin noticable! I have to pluck every week or i use Jolen bleach on my upper lip. The hairs grow back thicker and darker its such a pain in the ass. I have to put up with painful ingrown hairs , bumps and scars and that itself looks much worse!!*

*does anybody know of a way to get the hairs to grow back lighter and fewer ?*_

 
In your case, you could probably wax or have the hairs threaded. By shaving them, you cut the hairs and left the thickest part of them to later show through, which is why the hair looked thicker and darker.


----------



## damsel (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NewlyMACd* 

 
_I suffer from it.  Both my parents are hairy and to top it off, I have a hormonal imbalance (PCOS) which also comes with extra hair.  When I was younger I didn't mind it so much.  As I got older I just couldn't stand it.  If I let my sideburns grow out, they would reach all the way down to my jaw.  then I have that grows on my chin and I have some upper lip hairs.  So seriously I could grow a full beard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway.  I shave the legs, get brazilians, leave the arms alone, wax the lip and laser for the chin and sideburns.  I took a break from the brazilians and I will start the laser again.  Laser and electrolysis isn't permanent.  Not if it's hormone related.  The laser lasts for a year or so and even almost indefinite if you are on some kind of birth control pill to control the hormones.  But at some point you will need to go back for a treatment or two when it starts coming back in._

 
did you experience any skin discoloration from the laser? how much does it run for?


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a LOT of facial hair (chin, lips, sideburns) I thread most of the hair. I also use Sally Hansen bleach in between threadings.
I am considering laser or electrolysis at some point.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_did you experience any skin discoloration from the laser? how much does it run for?_

 
No none at all.  When you go for your consult they should do a patch test way under your chin to see what setting is good for you.  I did have one mishap when she turned the setting up too high. It burned but ointment took care of it and you couldn't tell a thing.  I will tell you this.  From years of shaving I had a very dark scarred chin.  Once starting the laser, my chin actually looked the same color as the rest of my face.  No razor bump marks.

The cost I think depends on your area.  I'm in DC so it is $200 per session.  It took like 6 sessions for the chin and I think 2 for the sideburns.  I just did pay as I go cuz I couldn't ass out the package price.


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_In your case, you could probably wax or have the hairs threaded. By shaving them, you cut the hairs and left the thickest part of them to later show through, which is why the hair looked thicker and darker._

 
ahh logically that would make sence yes! thank u x


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 22, 2008)

Not a WoW but i am hispanic and hence have a lot of hair...everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It doesn't actually bother me that much though which is strange..i guess i've just learnt to make peace with it lol 
The worse part is that i'm very pale (NC20) and my hair is black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but at least they're thin so not that visible unless you're really up close.
i have considered electrolysis before - when i'm older and actually have the money....or if my parents give it to me hah. meanwhile i just bleach occasionally, shave the rest and pluck my 'tache every now and again....i'm so lazy lol

Oh and what's funny is that you'd expect me to have nice thick, full on brows...instead i have thin, sparse-looking ones that i can barely shape or they'll be gone...talk about ironic =/


----------



## bsquared (Nov 25, 2008)

*lol, i was just trying on lipstick colors and i was like "is that a mustache?"*

*I don't think it's noticeable to anyone but me, though. so i'm leaving it alone. I can barely tolerate getting my brows waxed (i break out everytime) so I know I couldn't wax or shave anyother part of my face without some major consequences, lol.*


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 25, 2008)

Try threading.


----------



## free09 (Dec 3, 2008)

Why not just shave it off? It will give a perfect smooth base for makeup and won't irritate your skin like threading. And plucking always makes me get those gross spiky hairs (terminal hairs) which I don't like.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 3, 2008)

Because shaving not only removes hair, but skin cells, too. That will most likely cause an irritation and will leave the hair with a blunt edge that will make even fine hairs appear thicker.


----------



## olddcassettes (Dec 3, 2008)

YES!! im not alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i do a lot of tweezing, shaving, and nair... i have wax but never use it, so painful, but it is quick


----------



## dpatte03 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_I suffer from it too, passed down from my mom. I have beastly chin hair that grows back in about a day or two with waxing. I also have a stache too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard that you aren't supposed to shave the hair off of your face, it causes more scarring than waxing or topical creams._

 
Yes it does cause more scarring in my opinion and lets not forget razor burn! I suffer from pcos too. Its a curse!


----------



## Priya (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi everyone, I hope this post will be useful to a lot of you as lots are asking about laser treatments!

Well, I've been on a laser treatment for nearly 4 months now and I am DEFINATELY seeing a change. I am 18 and have always had a problem of lots of facial hair. I have a hairy upper lip, chin and had (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) the most horriblest sideburns! When i say horrible, i mean horrible. I used to get teased and bullied because of my facial hair SO MUCH, and me being an extremely conscious and soft person used to get very very emotional and upset over it. Since then, I have been getting my upper lip (and then chin and sometimes lower lip waxed too). I feel that waxing is better than threading as it reaches a wider range of hairs in a shorter time and ensures each is out! but then again I use hot wax like they do in the salon with strips. I have been getting this done for like 3 years now! And very recently I have been noticing really dark random thick black hairs sprouting from my chin! It is so depressing!
More about the laser, I get my cheeks and sides done as well as my jaw line and partly my neck so it doesnt look so bad. It hurts a little bit but i can put up with that pain for the results! It feels SO GOOD i cannot describe, no more worrying about my hair showing, no more feeling uncomfortable .. HAIR FREE for weeks! (but  i still dont feel confident enough to put my hair up lol..  i dunno i dont feel its the right time yet as everyone knew about my hair problem..maybe when i go uni where not many will know me lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) .. I'm on a laser course of 6 treatments each treatment comes with its own 2 week touch up session too! It is great and i really really am loving the results so far, i just hope it lasts! I am looking into investing into getting my upper lip done too as i know i will always need to get that done for the rest of my life (I wax it every 2 weeks..)
Well, i hope that helped some of you girlies, sorry i know i go off on tangents A LOT! Feel free to ask any questions


----------



## MAHALO (Dec 26, 2008)

I have very fine barely visable hair on my upper lip. I had it threaded once and it hurt so bad that my eyes teared. For the last two years, I've used the POETIC Waxing Kit every couple of months. I love this kit. I've even waxed my underarms for special occassions with it. My underarms aren't very hairy but I like them "cleaned up".  You can get the POETIC Waxing Kit at SEPHORA.


----------



## CGBee (Jan 11, 2009)

i get little ones under my neck.
my mother gets them
and so did my grandmother.


----------



## vivsha (Jan 16, 2009)

I am suffering from PCOS too. I get my eyebrows threaded, I thread my upper lip mysef, tweeze chin and neck hairs and epilate my sideburns!! Sounds like a lot!! I can't wait til I can go for laser treatments. I have scars on the side of my neck from tweezing and hope that laser will remove those scars.


----------



## shyste (Jan 16, 2009)

I get hairs on my cheeks & chin...I use Avon's Skin So Soft facial hair removal cream for chin..cheeks I usually just cut and my sideburns I have my boyfriend rmove w/clippers.


----------



## Iffath (Jan 18, 2009)

I am desi/south asian, 
I have been blessed with long eyelashes, and naturally arched and shaped eyebrows, 
but along with that, I have noticeable facial hair, which is fine, thin, and light, but still, it bothers me. 
So I have used Sally Hansen bleach or Jolen bleach, for side locks, 
I wax my upper lip and between my eyebrows; occasionally side locks and forehead baby hairs, 
I tweeze only stray eyebrows (since I have good natural eyebrow shapes)

I like combination techniques. 
I do not recommend shaving, using depilatories on the face because it removes only surface hair (not the root) and thus the stubble can make hair "appear" thicker than it is. 

Threading and waxing are good alternatives to such procedures and have been used successfully by women for many centuries. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 21, 2009)

I embrace my facial hair. I don't have a severe problem, but I have sideburns and I like them. I haven't been kicked out of bed yet. I tweeze my brows, pluck my random chin hairs and use the little shaver to "clean up" my mustache. Sometimes I use a chemical depilatory on my mustache when I'm in the mood. The fine hairs on my face I just leave alone.


----------



## Sisa (Jan 21, 2009)

I just wax them off... sometimes I also razor it... and no, there isn't more hair than before after razoring...


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

For the longest time I thought I was the only one with some kind of facial hair besides the bearded ladies at the carnivals lol.

I have that peach fuzz all over my face but its never ever really bothered me. The only person that notices is me if I'm all up in the mirror and my brother who does make fun of me for it. I also have the 'stache going on which I have always HATED with a passion! I use to be so self conscious about people noticing it. One time my aunt came to visit us and the first thing she pointed out and said was , "why does she have a mustache?! she's a little GIRL!". So she took me with her to all the stores around the little shopping area we were at looking for wax to take care of my little problem. We never did find any though. 

Honestly for the most part I just shave it off. It use to be my little secret but I can careless who knows now. Has anyone tried the emjoi tweezer machine thingy? I have one of those and it just works ok on the 'stache, still gotta shave the little hairs it misses.

I've got some crazy beast like brows though! I've found pics of me when I was a little girl and yep I had them back then too. I have to take off like half of the hairs on my brow area for them to look decent. I have to trim and tweeze (waxing always irritates my skin plus I'm afraid of having a major waxing disaster and take my whole brow off or something lol) every week or else the beast comes out lol!


----------



## Incomparable1 (Feb 7, 2009)

I also have alot of facial hair. I started getting mine threaded (entire face). The results are beautiful and it lasts a month.


----------



## GlossyLips (Feb 9, 2009)

I forget the name, but I use that battery operated hair plucker thing. You hold it near your skin and the rotating thing plucks all the hair. The name starts with an E.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlossyLips* 

 
_I forget the name, but I use that battery operated hair plucker thing. You hold it near your skin and the rotating thing plucks all the hair. The name starts with an E._

 
The emjoi tweezer thingy?


----------



## KarlaKayM (Feb 20, 2009)

I second the GIGI wax pot from Sally's get your pot, your strips and the pre-cleanser and after wax remover (or just use baby oil) and you will have enough stuff to wax for half a year! Much cheaper than paying someone~

I have to wax....it makes me crazy to look at my own facial hair~ My biggest nightmare is to have my husband EVER tell me I have facial hair, so I take care of it before that happens~ lol!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlossyLips* 

 
_I forget the name, but I use that battery operated hair plucker thing. You hold it near your skin and the rotating thing plucks all the hair. The name starts with an E._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_The emjoi tweezer thingy?_

 

An epilator


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 21, 2009)

I am not a WOC but I have some info for you all.

I own one of those spinning torture devices that yank out the hair, I have the Silk Epil by Braun. It rotates around and has a few dozen tweezer like things that grab the hair as it spins. You get used to the pain after a while and having the smoothe skin is worth it and better then having to shave all the time or have the dark hairs under the skin. I love this for my under arms and legs. The bikini line can be tricky as you can accidentally grab the naughty bits if not careful. eep!!! Bad memmories, sorry. I learned to guard them really well after that.

Threading video: 

YouTube - How to thread your eyebrows

Since I have gotten older I have found some nice little dark friends that have taken residence in my nose, I tweeze them. I sneeze for about a good sec then onto gettin rid of those fuckers. OUTTA MAH NOSE! Age gracefully my ass!


----------



## mamapie (Feb 21, 2009)

I love threading for my facial hair. I'm half Thai and the only gene I seem to have truly inherited from that side is a south-east Asian style goatee and cheek fluff. Oh and the lip and extra long eyebrows too!


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been watching a few YT videos on how to thread, but it hasn't really worked out in my favor just yet. I'll keep practicing.

For now, I wax my sideburns. They get really long. I wax them once probably every 4-6 months. 

I think waxing my upper lip would not be to good since it's such a sensitive area. Maybe once I finally get the hang of threading I'll try it out on myself.


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes ma'am. I'm Middle Eastern and my dad is the hairy one (my mom was blessed with NO hair problems... she hardly grows on her arms and legs and only shaves once every couple of months!) Anyway, I've got chin hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I go to an excellent electrologyst and she does a great job. I've only had about 6-7 treatments and it's a big difference.

I also use thread too. But only on my eyebrows and mustache, nowhere else. That is great too! A bit painful, but beauty is pain!


----------



## user44 (Mar 11, 2009)

I am a ball of fluff!
I have fine hair on my face (sideburns, and a little on the cheeks...thankfully never had a mustache!) and in a moment of great genius decided to use nair on said face...AND left it on their for 15 minutes.
When I rubbed it off I was red pink and brown. Talk about throw up city!


----------



## nunu (Mar 15, 2009)

I thread my eyebrows, stache, chin and neck and wax everything below the neck. I am considering laser treatment and will start soon. The only thing i am worried about is the pain, but i am looking forward to the results.

I have thick, long hairs growing out of my chin and neck, can't wait to get rid of them.


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok I'll let ya'll in a little secret! I suffered major major facial hair issues from early on in life. Got teased about it in school and I used everything. I used jolene bleach(yes it made the hair more noticeable and it burned and irritated my skin), I use nair (would grow back in few days and it's an everyday thing), even waxed(painful as hell and again grows back faster for me). So I got fed up with all this and went strait to a razor and start shaving. At first it was the easy solution till I started noticing a green on my face. About the same color u would see from constant shaving with guys! So I started using foundation to cover the 'green' shaving look. And I got fed up with that and didn't want to be 70+ and still shave! So I came across some laser hair removal. I did some research online. I had a close friend of mine tell me that she had gotten it done and she was far more hairier than me. So I finally gave it a shot. And it was the best thing i ever invested my money. I did 9 out of 10 treatments cuz my hair was coarser than normal. And I heard it's 95% hair reduction. It's so tru. I haven't gotten any treatments done in over 3 years now and there's no or fairly light hair on my face. I still have coarser hair on my chin area which I should really save my money and get it done again. But other than that, it's awesome. I highly recommend laser hair removal! It's safe, 95% hair reduction and u'll be happy once u start seeing the results!


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I thread my eyebrows, stache, chin and neck and wax everything below the neck. I am considering laser treatment and will start soon. The only thing i am worried about is the pain, but i am looking forward to the results.

I have thick, long hairs growing out of my chin and neck, can't wait to get rid of them._

 

don't worry about the pain! U can buy over the counter 'numbing cream' and use it prior to ur laser treatment and it will numb ur face so u won't feel the pain!


----------



## nunu (Mar 18, 2009)

^Thank you, i actually went for a treatment on Monday, it wasn't as painful as i thought but i love the results!!
I always felt that the hair on my cheeks/under eye area isn't noticible because it is soo thin but i noticed that my face feels glowy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am very happy and thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 18, 2009)

Nunu---------- I'm very happy to hear that ur extremely happy with the laser treatment results! Just remember to ice ur face all nite long otherwise ur gonna end up with blisters the next day! Keep up with the treatments and u'll be amazed in the long run hun!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Mar 19, 2009)

I got everything lasered. I started the treatment last summer and woah talk about a huge difference. I even did my va-jay-jayyy [it was free with the package I bought]. No more hair! although, it does grow back every 10 weeks because of the way the hair cycle is, but thats when I am ALREADY scheduled to go in for my next treatment, im on my 4th treatment out of 10 [the package i got has a guarantee for life, no hair..if hair does sprout when im 40 then they will re-do it for free!] I paid almost 5500 for everything, and I mean EVERYTHING. underarms, arms, bikini, face, lip, etc. I go to a persian women who does fabulous brow threading, so I do not plan on getting that done. but I suggest EVERYONE save there pennies and get laser hair removal, waxing and bleaching will ruin your skin, the more wax you get done the more your skin will pull and hang and bleaching is not doing anything but covering the problem but making the hair lighter..but its still there!!!


----------



## Fashionista9989 (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Priya* 

 
_Hi everyone, I hope this post will be useful to a lot of you as lots are asking about laser treatments!

Well, I've been on a laser treatment for nearly 4 months now and I am DEFINATELY seeing a change. I am 18 and have always had a problem of lots of facial hair. I have a hairy upper lip, chin and had (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) the most horriblest sideburns! When i say horrible, i mean horrible. I used to get teased and bullied because of my facial hair SO MUCH, and me being an extremely conscious and soft person used to get very very emotional and upset over it. Since then, I have been getting my upper lip (and then chin and sometimes lower lip waxed too). I feel that waxing is better than threading as it reaches a wider range of hairs in a shorter time and ensures each is out! but then again I use hot wax like they do in the salon with strips. I have been getting this done for like 3 years now! And very recently I have been noticing really dark random thick black hairs sprouting from my chin! It is so depressing!
More about the laser, I get my cheeks and sides done as well as my jaw line and partly my neck so it doesnt look so bad. It hurts a little bit but i can put up with that pain for the results! It feels SO GOOD i cannot describe, no more worrying about my hair showing, no more feeling uncomfortable .. HAIR FREE for weeks! (but  i still dont feel confident enough to put my hair up lol..  i dunno i dont feel its the right time yet as everyone knew about my hair problem..maybe when i go uni where not many will know me lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) .. I'm on a laser course of 6 treatments each treatment comes with its own 2 week touch up session too! It is great and i really really am loving the results so far, i just hope it lasts! I am looking into investing into getting my upper lip done too as i know i will always need to get that done for the rest of my life (I wax it every 2 weeks..)
Well, i hope that helped some of you girlies, sorry i know i go off on tangents A LOT! Feel free to ask any questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What laser did they use?


----------



## Fashionista9989 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Girls!

For those of you who got laser treatments, do you know what laser they specially used? I have light/medium tan skin with black hair, but have uber sensitive skin.  Every time I've had laser, I end up with scars.


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 12, 2009)

confession: I sure do lol

I mean I just have a lot of hair PERIOD. My baby hairs have baby hair lmao
I have thick hair and my sideburns grow out of control. I do get hair above my lip but I don't think it's as uncommon as we all think it is. And every once in a while I get one or two on my chin, around the same spot. No biggie though I just pluck em right out and then I'll notice it again maybe a month later. As for the upper lip, I probably shouldn't be doing this but I just shave it :-/


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 12, 2009)

You mean I'm not alone ? Lol. Well I am extremely hairy too and I use Sally Hansen Facial Creme Hair Remover. I've tried other things over the years and that's worked the best for me. I leave my sideburns alone bcz they are more peach fuzz and I don't want to mess with it and change the texture. I've always wanted to do the laser but I have keloid skin and I heard that if I don't find someone who really caters to that kind of skin, I could end up with them.


----------



## mufey (Oct 12, 2009)

I had mine lasered off last year, now I just have to thread every few months for maintenance. I went to an Indian dermatologist who had experience with darker skin and laser hair removal - no complications or scars!


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mufey* 

 
_I had mine lasered off last year, now I just have to thread every few months for maintenance. I went to an Indian dermatologist who had experience with darker skin and laser hair removal - no complications or scars!_

 
That's awesome, I suppose if I do some research I could find a doc who specializes in dark skin.


----------



## Loquita (Nov 20, 2009)

Phew!!  I am so glad that I found this thread, 'cause like a lot of you I am a hairy lady.  I have very thick, very dark hair just about everywhere, but in terms of my face it's worst on my sideburns, upper lip, and yes I do get thick chin hairs (I pluck those, but waxing gives me mad pimples when I do that for the rest, so I use a baby epilady for my face, with so-so results).  So everyone here has my sympathies and then some!!!

But looking on the bright side:  if we didn't have (unwanted) hair in other places, then we wouldn't have such gorgeous thick hair on our heads, now would we?  (This thought helps me not be so bitter about my massive Latina hair).


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loquita* 

 
_But looking on the bright side:  if we didn't have (unwanted) hair in other places, then we wouldn't have such gorgeous thick hair on our heads, now would we?  (This thought helps me not be so bitter about my massive Latina hair). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's an awesome way to look at it!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 11, 2009)

You guys have got me so excited! I'm getting threaded tomorrow!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Dec 14, 2009)

I feel the pain. My mom is mixed with italian and black, and my dad is quite hairy so I get the win of the hair genetics. Bah. 

I will admit this... I have a uni brow. I get it taken care of though, lol, I wax and nair but on the off time I actually have to use a razor. It grows back everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 But you couldn't even tell by looking at me, it's just if I let it get out of hand that it's bad and you can tell in all my childhood pictures. Just awful.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 15, 2009)

OMG, I went and got my eyebrows threaded for the first time! It hurt a little at first but after I saw one of my brows I welcomed the pain! So damn precise!

I never knew I was so hairy! She gave me brows I never knew were hiding away! They're not chola thin either!


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol. As soon as I stopped with my birth control, I got a rouge one on my chin and some strays on my lip. I got them waxed, next thing I notice was an army of bumps...I really didn't like that situation.

I turned to using my brow shaper, it's been bliss ever since.


----------



## crystrill (Dec 16, 2009)

this reminds me of when i get my eyebrows waxed at the nail salon and they ask me if i want to wax my chin/mustache too and when i say NO they ask like 2 or 3 more times to make sure im sure. I'm like NO DAMNIT LEAVE ME MY PRIDE!!! so i always shave my chin/mustache before getting my brows waxed just so i wont get asked. lmaooo. ughh. one of the ladies i go to on the regular once was like, "and u dont want ur upper lip done right?" NO I DONT! lmao


----------



## jadedOll (Dec 18, 2009)

Someone else mentioned PCOS (poly cystic ovarian syndrome) hair growth is MAJOR with it, along with SO many other problems (not for this topic lol) I was teased by a boy in 8th grade for "double chin hairs" LOL side burns, etc..although they were blonde, I ran home & grabbed a razor...12 years later, im shaving like a damn man..have to shave EVERYDAY with a 5 blade razor & Shave secret from Wal-mart (shaving oil) that has been LOVE. It keeps me from getting razor burn etc...I get the 5 o'clock shadow & all...thank God for concealors & Studio sculpt!!! I'm open about it, if im caught in the morning before a shower I joke about my beard an hop in the shower. My poor papa cant even rub my chin/neck/sideburn area, it stays real sensitive.. plus i'm a lil insecure about it, although he will rub my stubble at night & say i'm still the most beautiful woman in the world <3 Now THAT is love lmao!

Dealt with it everyday for so long, it's part of me..but not for loooooOOong, all I want for our anniversary is to invest in a laser treatment. I've been looking into all types of things & glad I came across this thread. Can NOT wait for the day!

Now everyone knows im beastly eeeek!! lol


----------



## moonlit (Dec 31, 2009)

I have PCOS but no abnormal hair growth.. my pcos has given me other problems like acne ugghh.. U can get hair removed with laser- what abt acne? life is unfair.. 

anyways I get my upper lip, and eyebrows threaded.. 

my mom and her sisters + grandmom have no acne but hair on chin ..


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 31, 2009)

^^^to those of you shaving, why? It makes the whole situation worse! It doesn't make it grow back faster (that's what the myth is), but the shaft is now cut off at it's thickest portion and leaves you with (more visible) stubble, which makes it more coarse,  and the cycle just gets worse. I'm telling you, removal from the root is best, and the regrowth isn't as apparent as it is with waxing.


----------



## moonlit (Dec 31, 2009)

I prefer to wax or thread.. I dont shave anymore.. I feel it darkens the skin (underarms) no creams either for me.. waxing is the best!


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 3, 2010)

I only started getting hairy faced around 25, who knows why? It's still not really bad, but it makes me self-conscious, and I have to wax or thread my upper lip regularly, and my chin every once in a while.


----------



## luxury (Jan 3, 2010)

I Nair my upper lip and pluck those ugly thick hairs I get on my chin and neck. Sometimes I get long fine hair or two on my cheeks! I really hate it but I stay on top of it.


----------



## jackieheartsyou (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loquita* 

 
_
But looking on the bright side:  if we didn't have (unwanted) hair in other places, then we wouldn't have such gorgeous thick hair on our heads, now would we?  (This thought helps me not be so bitter about my massive Latina hair). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly how I see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have a suggestion for hair removal as well. I use the REM Spring Facial hair remover R.E.M Spring - Facial Hair Remover
I think it's categorized as threading and it's cheaper than going to a salon and getting it done! This one was recommended by O Magazine and there's a cheaper one called the Bellabee.

FYI: It will hurt initially but you will get used to it. As always BEAUTY=PAIN 
I used to shave my mustache too but then I noticed it looked like a 5o'clock shadow and immediately stopped. Now that shadow is gone and so is the hair!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_Try electrolisis. It's perm._

 
Seconded!! Electrolysis is the best. 

Bleaching CAN, not always but it *can* bleach the surrounding skin as well.. enough said.

Electrolysis can take a few shots before it dissapears totally, but it slows the growth very rapidly then kills the root/folicle. 

I'm in the middle of the final anihillation a couple of what once were pube thick hairs. 

I used to get a fine covering of light blonde hair down the cheeks, with three THICK black ones left side, and one right side along the bottom of the boneline, the pale hairs weren't noticeable to others, but I KNEW they were there! The couple of black ones people did go, "Oh, you have.... Oh, it's attached!" 

I think that's the difference, the darker your skin the darker your hair tends to be, so any fine/stray hair is going to show up more. Thanks to electrolysis I am down to two fairly fine black hairs which are on thier way to hell. The fine ones are completely gone. 

Btw, I'm NC 15. There's no escaping weird and wonky body hairs regardless of your colour. So DW, just cos you can't see it on white chicks, doesn't mean we don't have them as well.


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 2, 2010)

electrolysis is the permanent solution, laser doesn't always work


----------



## CandeeNova (May 30, 2010)

seriously, what is up with us women of color and facial hair!!! i have to tweeze my chin regularly! yuck! i also have to wax under my arms, my belly button, bikini, and if i could do it well on myself, i'd wax my arms and legs too! 

i remember reading a magazine article a few years ago that said that people or European decent tend to have more facial and body hair that people of native American decent. Makes sense I guess. I guess us Women of Color are more European than actual Europeans? 

Beats me!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 1, 2010)

Omg, how did I ever miss this post? About every week or so, I use Veet on my sideburns, brows, upper lip and sometimes my cheeks. I don't wear tank tops without a cardigan, but I still remove the hair under my arms anyway. It seems every other day, I am plucking at my brows b/c my hair seems to grow overnight. It's a pain. I just went through this routine tonight. Sometimes I wish I could lighten my upper lip area b/c even though I see the hair is gone, it's casting a shadow somehow (I guess it's pores?). I have to do what I can, though b/c I love wearing bright lips and I cannot have hairs above my lip!

Oh and I forgot to add, recently I've been getting long, stray hairs on my neck! So depressing.


----------



## YLQ (Jun 19, 2010)

*I did. And I constantly picked them. Which lead to ingrowns, which lead to 
bloodshed and hyperpigmentation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I got lasered. Sideburns, lower jawline, chin, under chin 
and a couple zaps on my throat. *

*No more ingrowns! *


----------



## equus18 (Jul 19, 2010)

The increase or darkening of facial hair could be the result of hormonal changes as we age or change birth control.  My dermatologist recommended that I use Vaniqa, a topical cream.  It about $45/tube (not covered by medical insurance).  It reduces (slows down) the growth of hair.  I put it all over my face: upper lip, cheeks, between my eyebrows (unibrow) and eyelids right under brow bone where I tweeze.  I haven't had any side effects.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_It's totally embarrassing! I use Jolen Bleach to make it lighter! Anybody else have any suggestions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know this is going to sound painful, but waxing it maybe?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've waxed off embarassing facial hair and it has worked.


----------



## she (Jul 19, 2010)

one of my sisters uses electrolosis- and it worked out for her very very nicely. another sister of mine uses the bleaching creams, she is dark skinned but it doesn't look like yellow fuzz on her- obv a good thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i don't personally have facial hair (or even hair on my legs for that matter) but i think it's all about your individual skin and condition, a lot of times dermatologists can send you in the best direction.


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 23, 2010)

I get super light peach fuzz lol. Thankfully it's already the color bleach would make it so I can skip that. I'm afraid to wax it. I use one of those lighted Finishing Touch razors you see on tv lol I bought it at Sally's for like $10 and thought wtf I'll give it a try. It actually works really well and doesn't irritate my face. Has anyone else tried one?


----------



## 0missjones (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 

 
_Yea... uhm I actually SUFFER. I have polycystic ovary syndrome and one of the issues is facial hair due to imbalance of hormones. 
I kid you not with this. I did electrolysis..... didn't work... my upper lip lessened but nothing else. 
I ended up starting to shave bc it was so dark that I couldn't wait to wax. 
(you know how some people exaggerate that they look like a guy? mine literally looked like a man who didn't shave for a week. I have pics but I'll never post them. They are for before and afters since I started waxing)
I got fed up. So I started placing a big bandage on my face, let the hair grow in that area and then waxed it off. I did it in portions because I couldn't let it all grow out. (I had school and wasn't about to wrap my entire neck and lower cheek area). 
It hurt like no tomorrow the first run. Finally, the whole face was done within two weeks. 

Now I weekly wax my face with the wax that self hardens. You know the one for coarse hair because normal wax won't work. =(
But at least now there are areas that have significantly lessened and the hair is less coarse. 

My dad plans on me seeing another doctor and getting some sort of skin treatment. ='( Blah. 

But wax is what I do. 
It's really bad but this is the only thing working right now._

 

I have been diagnosed with polycystic ovarian syndrome too. This is one of the worse effects I have, hair growth on my face. I have done a lot but NOTHING is lessening it. My method of choice is waxing. Nair does not work for me at all, the hair is back in 2 days and my face breaks out. I am considering threading now to see how that works. I am also interested in getting laser removal once I get some money.


----------

